# Sunscreen



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anybody had any luck with sunscreen for there V? 
We are taking Aspen on canoe trips and he will be in the open sun on the water. Also when a go fishing in the boat.
I'd perfer he not get a sunburn, I think it be just his nose( just behind it) anyone else use it anyplace else on there V ?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We use them daily

EWG found less then 25 percent even safe to even use 

some provide much greater risks using them

and offer any sun and uv protection

avoid all sun sceens with a drop of (OXYBENZONE)

80 percent use this killing great risk chemical products

facts

better choices natural ones with zinc oxides

be smarter then a 3rd grader the big machine feeds sheep death ;D

I can list the ones with risks great 

and the few who provide the safest chance going as well


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I use sunscreen on my boy. I can tell a huge difference. I use it on his baby balls :-[ ;D and his nose.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We use sunscreen on Miles too. He is usually pretty good about allowing me to do it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I use a product called "epi-pet" Skin Treatment, which is a sunscreen specifically designed for pets (veterinarian developed). I use it mostly on Willie's nose, but sometimes his belly, because, believe it or not, he enjoys sunbathing and will roll over on his back. LOL! 

It's a spray, so when I apply it to his nose/muzzle area, I spray some on my hands and rub it on lightly.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, watch out for his balls. (if he has them) Our boy tends to get red there if we don't use it before we hike. (Of course he's pretty shocked when we spray the screen on)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The worst and highest risks'

Banana boat kids spray

Banana boat adult ultra spray

CVS clear spray

CVS kids spray

Neutragena sheer body spray

Neutragena wet skin

Rite aid renewal external sports

Rite aid kids spray

Hundreds more ;D

these are the highest risks and JUNK" 

Avoid any products with "OXYBENZONE"

cancers a climb out


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Rudy, duly noted!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Your very


Welcome

fought Melanomas 3x

I held the war


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Zinc oxide should never be used because dogs can become dangerously anemic if it is ingested

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,289694,00.html#ixzz2TyDxuavd


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

i bought some special dog sunscreen last summer, the stuff was so thick it took over a week (even after trying to wipe it off with a wet towel) to not see a white residue behind my pup's nose.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

What brands do people use and have good or bad luck with?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Banana Boat for kids cream.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We really need to start using sunscreen. Ruby is getting more freckles and hope it would help with the Florida sun!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Found a freckle on Jasper's nose and one on the underside of his ear. They showed up sometime since last spring. Guess we'd better start using sunscreen too! Thanks for the brand info, everyone!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm also looking into getting a sunscreen this summer as Bentley seems to get a red nose pretty easily in the summer heat. I was looking into ordering Epi-pet, however it's not safe for cats, and I have a cat at home who loves to groom Bentley, specifically loves to lick his head. There doesn't seem to be many option that are cat safe as well. I found this one online that is cat safe:

http://www.amazon.com/Dermoscent-SunFREE-For-Cats-30/dp/B005NZIZJU

Has anyone tried this brand before? I'd like to try and find something that wont require me to wash it off of Bentley completely after every time we come back inside the house.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We bought 100% naturals for pets( name of company) nose guard lotion

http://www.natural4pets.com/100-natural-labels.html

We'll see if it works ???


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm going to pick up some epi-pet before we head to the beach next week so we have some sort of protection on our pup. I saw that mswhipple has had success with the product- has anyone else tried this product out? Our boy is going to be exposed to 15x the amount of sun that he sees normally so I'd rather be safe than sorry and take it along.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I ordered Willie's epi pet online, I think through amazon.com. Just "Google" it. I'm on my second bottle. I don't need to use it on Willie every day, of course.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I found a pet store that's around the corner from work who has it in stock so I'll save the cost of having it overnighted ($15- ouch!!). They also have an "all natural" product that you can apply to the nose that they suggest so we'll see what I find when I get there.

Considering we live in Ohio and rarely see sun (its pouring down rain here right now) he may go into shock seeing that big yellow ball in the sky! Our vacation house has a fenced in backyard and a private pool so we'll be spending plenty of time outside and I just want to be sure he's protected. I'm glad to hear it's a proven product by the V forum!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We have some of the epi-pet spray. We had to order it online because nobody stocked it. Strangest thing, you would think every pet store would have it. We checked 4 different pet stores in NYC and none had it. Plus a couple GNC's (they make a pet sunscreen too). No luck.

But the epi-pet seems to work fine, we only used it once and he didnt seem to get burnt. We sprayed it on our finger and rubbed it on the hairless area behind his nose and then gave a little spray to the back of his balls, since they look like they are primed to get burnt if the sun is hitting them for a while.


----------

